# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Help - who can make us a decent corrugated iron fence?!?

## DJP3095

Our neighbours are keen to replace the adjoining fence which is around 40 metres long. We would prefer a non-paling fence and they suggested corrugated iron. We have all looked at a great-looking iron fence surrounding a property in Research and agreed that that is the sort of thing we want; unfortunately the owner of that property built it himself and isn't available to do it for anyone else!  We are conscious of cost and would be very keen to use recycled materials. Are we in for a long search to find the right person to build it for us, or does anyone know of suitable tradies who would be up to it? Our house is in Eltham.  thanks everyone - David

----------


## Oldsaltoz

For what it's worth we once had a place with atin fence 1.8m high, we could not believe how much cooler the yard and house was it was removed and replaced with a stsndard timer fence with the normal gaps between pailings.   
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

